# Soft Stool



## Bronzee (Sep 25, 1999)

I just want to know is there anyone out there that can tell me how to get my stool soft without taking stool softners all the time? I have IBS, but, its weird. I have bowel movements and they can be pretty dry, hardcutting like glass when it passes thur the rectrum. Therefore this leaves me bleeding, painful, soreness, swollen, and results of sitting on the plastic doughnuts. I don't go out anywhere and socialiize cause its to embrassing for people to have to look at you sitting on a doughtnut. I drink 2 quarts of water, eat my fruits and veggies...and all the proper foods. Please help. Thanks


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Try taking magnesium supplements. I am a "C" type and take 400 milligrams of magnesium citrate every night before bed. It definitely softens the stool. The FDA says 400 Milligrams is standard for the average adult, although I believe takeing up to 600 or 700 milligrams is considered to be OK. If in doubt, check with your doctor. ------------------"Remember To Stop and Smell the Roses"Rose (C-type)


----------



## Bronzee (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks alot Rose..may I ask you what is a "C" type? Gee, I never thought of magnasium supplements...I guess I will give it a try...I will go to the health store and get some....now, I will figure out how much to take for my body.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Bronzee,'C Type' refers to someone who suffers predominantly from constipation.D = DiarrheaP = PainG = GasB = BloatingMagnesium as well as being a stool softener is also a natural anti-spasmodic so it can help in two ways.Clair


----------

